# Hello from Canada



## CFoo

Hi,


Admittedly, I can across the forum looking for a fix to my AC unit. I will be posting in the HVAC section later.


I am a DIY'er but I have been on construction sites for many years performing inspections.


----------



## CodeMatters

Welcome and good luck with the A/C.


----------



## TexasT

I'm pretty new(joined yesterday) but welcome to the site anyhow.
I'll be looking for your post in the HVAC. Is it not blowing, compressor not coming on, blowing hot air, coil freezing up? Sometime you can push the "contactor" in the out door unit in and get the compressor to start. Or if the coils are freezing up the unit might be low on it refrigerant. Blower motors stop some times and re quire replacement.
I'm sure a pro in the HVAC section will be able to help.


----------



## CFoo

Thanks guys. 



Hopefully my problem is a simple solution.


----------



## econstructions

Hello

Welcome from USA


----------



## bkuhn18

Hello Fellow Canadian!


----------

